# What's your favorite jig and trailer combo?



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

Just wondering what style jig you all prefer and if you have a go-to trailer you use with it? Just bored and figured I'd strike up some more bass conversation. Haha

I tend to do more shaky head riggin' and I really like the football jigs for that. The Rick Clunn Luck E Strike trailers are probably my favorite trailer I've used so far. Both in Black/Blue or a Green Pumpkin.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I like the BooYah Boo Bug 5/16 oz. jig in the green pumpkin color with the green pumpkin Zoom chunk trailer, the small one. Also black jigs with a Zoom swimming chunk trailer. Or I'll use a texas craw color with a Paca Chunk in green pumpkin candy.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I've just had the privilege of becoming a Pro Staffer for Venom Lures. 

Hard to beat a Butt Kicker Bass Jig with a Dream Craw & Trailer!  

Just ask Charlie Hartley!


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

I've slowly turned a war eagle heavy finesse into my favorite over the last year or so. Phantom brown craw with a peca chunk or a #101 uncle josh.
Caught a lot of nice fish on that jig last year.
http://www.wareaglelures.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=91


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

seapro said:


> I've just had the privilege of becoming a Pro Staffer for Venom Lures.
> 
> Hard to beat a Butt Kicker Bass Jig with a Dream Craw & Trailer!
> 
> Just ask Charlie Hartley!


I really like the look of that Dream Craw and Trailer...wish they sold them around NW Ohio! I might have to order some of them though


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a few...

First is a Strike King Denny Brauer Premier Pro Model jig, rigged with a Strike King rage tail chunk... colors include, green pumpkin, pumpkin green, camo, black/blue, texas craw... 1/4, 3/8, 1/2

Second is a Strike King Tour Grade Football Jig rigged with a 3" Berkley Chigger Craw... green pumpkin, texas craw, black/blue, PB&J... 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 3/4

Third is a BPS Stacey's Finesse Jig rigged with a tiny paca craw trailer, green pumpkin, brown/black, black/blue... 5/16

Ryan


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

hand made jig I buy from a friend or a Booyah pro boo bug.

I use super pork in cold water and a zoom trailer in warm water. i think the super pork moves alot better in the cold water than plastic.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

a tight line anglers 1/2 oz black and blue rattle strap jig with a blk/blue 3in powre craw


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

My new custom jig that I designed and had the mold cut for.

Booyah makes a good jig as well...I loke zoom and yum trailers.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Stanley Bugeye football head jigs with a Strike King Rage Tail chunk craw trailer. Green Pumpkin and black/blue/purple.


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

I like the strike king bitsy bugs with net bait paca chunks green crawfish jig with blueberry candy or watermelon spice chunks


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just about the only jig I use is a Hairy Bug from Last Cast Baits in Indiana. Favorite colors are green pumpkin, black/blue, and peanut butter/jelly. Trailers are either Zoom Super Chunk Jr in green pumpkin, black, and root beer green pepper...or Paca Craws Chunks in green pumpkin or black.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

When pitching a JignPig, (which I do a lot) I mostly use a 1/4 oz. or 3/8 oz. weedless bass jigs that I special order.* Then I dress them with skirt material color that is best for the type of water I am fishing.* My trailer of choice is either the Uncle Josh #11 original, or the Uncle Josh Kicker Frog.* There has been many advancements in soft plastic technology lately.* But it would be hard to find any plastic that feels more fleshy than real pork trailers.


----------

